# is this a. crispus? and another id.



## raggamuffin (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi all,
just had my first aquarium plant flower.








it was unnamed at the LFS, but i assumed A.crispus. am i correct?

and here is another unnamed plant. any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think we can make much of #1 because the flowers have yet to open and many Aponogeton species have similar flowers. Take another picture when it does bloom and maybe submit one of the plant itself.

#2? I'm not sure. It looks emersed though, so after a while growing submersed (if it does), we can probably get a better idea. Some background information would definitely help.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Number 2 looks like Hygrophila difformis to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's emersed, and H. difformis doesn't look like that emersed. He/she should know soon enough.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think now that the bottom one looks a bit like a _Hottonia_. Maybe.


----------

